# fuji FTW!



## pixmedic (Apr 6, 2016)

a little out of my price bracket, but cool none the less. 

Using the Fuji GX 617 Camera to Capture 6x17cm Panoramic Negatives on 120 Film


----------



## limr (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Apr 6, 2016)

Now that would be the landscape camera to own if there ever was one.  Picture of the Grand Canyon, not a part of the Grand Canyon but the whole freaking GRAND CANYON, no problem, Forget about it.  When do you want it and what do you want it printed on.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 7, 2016)

2 of my friends have them, wonderful camera

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## weepete (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah, the pro tog that I've done a couple of workshops with now used to shoot panoramic medium format. They can really produce some awesome images!


----------



## gsgary (Apr 7, 2016)

weepete said:


> Yeah, the pro tog that I've done a couple of workshops with now used to shoot panoramic medium format. They can really produce some awesome images!


Steve Walton ?

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 7, 2016)

gsgary said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the pro tog that I've done a couple of workshops with now used to shoot panoramic medium format. They can really produce some awesome images!
> ...


From that old TV show?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Apr 7, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > weepete said:
> ...


No he is a wedding photographer and Landscape
Wild Light Photo Tours Landscape & Travel Photography With Steve Walton
Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 7, 2016)

neat


----------



## xenskhe (Apr 7, 2016)

I wonder if that Minox actually works  apparently some still do.


----------



## weepete (Apr 7, 2016)

@gsgary

It was Colin Prior mate. That's two workshops I've been on with him now and can't speak highly enough of the man. Very knowlegeable and spoke a lot about composition in what makes a shot. Keep an eye on his Karicorum stuff thats coming up, I've had a preview and its fantastic.

Colin Prior | Portfolio, Shop and Workshops

If you want to check him out.


----------



## limr (Apr 7, 2016)

Check out this guy's DIY 6x17 camera he made from an old Cognac box: On your kitchen worktop: 6x17  The images are fantastic.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd like to just play with this bad boy just once.  SEITZ ROUNDSHOT 6X17 CAMERA BODY


----------



## timor (Apr 8, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I'd like to just play with this bad boy just once.  SEITZ ROUNDSHOT 6X17 CAMERA BODY


WOW !!!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 8, 2016)

timor said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to just play with this bad boy just once.  SEITZ ROUNDSHOT 6X17 CAMERA BODY
> ...


That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## timor (Apr 8, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> a little out of my price bracket, but cool none the less.
> 
> Using the Fuji GX 617 Camera to Capture 6x17cm Panoramic Negatives on 120 Film


This is Peter Lik type of camera. Selling this size of prints requires also Peter Lik style of marketing.
You guys remember Peter Lik ?


----------



## gsgary (Apr 8, 2016)

weepete said:


> @gsgary
> 
> It was Colin Prior mate. That's two workshops I've been on with him now and can't speak highly enough of the man. Very knowlegeable and spoke a lot about composition in what makes a shot. Keep an eye on his Karicorum stuff thats coming up, I've had a preview and its fantastic.
> 
> ...


Looks good, do you know what film he uses in the 617

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Apr 8, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I'd like to just play with this bad boy just once.  SEITZ ROUNDSHOT 6X17 CAMERA BODY


No thanks it's  digital

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## weepete (Apr 8, 2016)

@gsgary

I believe most of his panoramas were shot with Fuji Velvia mate. Though I suspect he has a great deal of experience with other films too. He has mostly moved over to digital now though, the first time I was out with him he had one of the Leicas but the last time he was using the Canon 5DS R.


----------



## manny212 (Apr 8, 2016)

some cool stuff !


----------

